# New Here



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone knows the gun purchasing laws in Arizona. Namely how old you have to be to purchase a handgun...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome. Don't know about Arizona but you must be 21 in Texas (probably gonna' be the same in most states).


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Federal law states you must be 21 to purchase a handgun from a licensed gun dealer.


----------

